# Cattleya problem!!!



## biothanasis (Dec 19, 2008)

Hello all,

Could someone explain why leaves of my cattleya plants (not all of them) turn pure yellow and then they get brown and fall off??? Roots seems healthy and strong and psb are green!!! After leaves fall then the psb start to become brown!!!  What should I do!!!!!?????????

Thank you in advance!!!!


----------



## Candace (Dec 19, 2008)

Are the bulbs rotting off or are they turning brown and drying up? Are you giving them very bright light?


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 19, 2008)

They are sitting under two 18watts fluorescent lights, that are 20-25cm above them!!! Well, the psbs are very hard when getting brownish but afterwards they are brown and softened!!! So it migth be rot! But I rarely spray and water once or twice a week with the fans on...! humidity fluctuates between 40-60% gradually from one day to the other...!!!!
I think I will post a picture...


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 19, 2008)

After this, it turns to brown, starting from the top of the leaf!! The tip of the psb is yellowish sometimes...! The dark spots are present from thwe time IO got them, i do not think they are a cause or sth...! (I hope I am right...)


----------



## Candace (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm not an under lights grower, but I think they're not receiving adequate lighting and are being overwatered causing the rot. My catts receive upwards of 3,000 - 4,000 footcandles. Maybe someone can recommend a halogen light of some kind.

My watering habits are much reduced in the winter. Even growing in semi hydro. I may water every 10-14 days. I do water the mounted ones more, but if it's really cold I don't feel like going out there and getting all wet. And I figure my plants don't like it either. Catts definately don't need to be misted every day either.

So, my advice is to up the light and reduce watering. Hope this helps.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2008)

dying!


----------



## Paphman910 (Dec 19, 2008)

I think the rhizome maybe rotting out and that is a possible reason that it is loosing it's leaves and then the pseudobulbs are dying. 

Paphman910


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 19, 2008)

I will do what Candace suggests and I will wait!! It is all I can do I am afraid...!


----------

